# Anyone using Sig P239 Holster for Bersa Thunder series?



## JasonJ (Nov 30, 2012)

So allegedly the holsters for the Sig P239 fit the Bersa Thunder 9/40/45 pistols, both UC and HC, Pro and non-Pro.

Ive called every retailer, local and online, Cheaper than Dirt, Holsterland.com, Eagle Imports/Condors Flight.. I even called Fobus themselves..

I understand that the picture may not represent the actual item number.. and only the style of holster. However the Sig P239 has a rounded smooth trigger guard.. and the Thunder series has the flat front trigger guard with the finger rest, just like a Glock.

So how well does a round bottom but squared off trigger guard fit into a smooth fully round molded holster for the Sig?!?!?!?!

No one has one in stock that I can go test fit.. everyone I spoke with is just assuming it will fit.. I have also read multiple times that holsters for a Glock 19/23/32 fit this pistol... Does anyone know for sure, or can they test fit for me!? PLEASE? ... and thank you.

Here are some links of holsters I am referring to.. you'll notice the differences in the molded trigger guards:
Fobus Bersa, Sig, S&W Evolution Paddle Holster - FOBUS HOLSTERS by Gun Gear Usa
BS2BERSARP - Fobus Roto Paddlebelt Holster With Bersa Logo
Bersa Thunder 9 mm UC Belt Holster By Fobus [SG239RB] - $35.99
Fobus Evolution Standard Belt Holster SIG Sauer 239 9mm Right Hand Black

According to retailers and manufacturers, ALL of those will fit.. but i dont see how with the trigger guard differences. And for the record, I cant yet afford a custom made or higher priced holster.. just need something that my brother can get me for Christmas to replace my stupid $6 Wal-Mart nylon airsoft gun holster.

Jason


----------

